# If You Could Go To A Concert Today Who Would You See Dead or Alive?



## Ruthanne (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm watching a Tom Petty concert on YouTube and would have liked to see him after watching his video plus I'd like to see just about anyone right now!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 18, 2021)

Elvis
John Lennon
Prince


----------



## Gaer (Apr 18, 2021)

No brainer.  Roy Orbison, Gene Pitney, Buddy Holly,


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 18, 2021)

*Steely Dan*


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 18, 2021)

Gaer said:


> No brainer.  Roy Orbison, Gene Pitney, Buddy Holly,


I would love to see Roy and Buddy!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 18, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Elvis
> John Lennon
> Prince


Great choices!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 18, 2021)

OMG, I forgot to mention ~ Roy Orbison !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 18, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> OMG, I forgot to mention ~ Roy Orbison !!!!!!!!!!


I often listen to him on Spotify or play Roy Orbison concerts on YouTube.  He was one of a kind!


----------



## Gaer (Apr 18, 2021)

Pam and Ruthann,  After this stupid life is all over, let's get together and go see Roy!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 18, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Pam and Ruthann,  After this stupid life is all over, let's get together and go see Roy!


He passed away in 1988.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 18, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Pam and Ruthann,  After this stupid life is all over, let's get together and go see Roy!


Sounds good to me!


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 18, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm watching a Tom Petty concert on YouTube and would have liked to see him after watching his video plus I'd like to see just about anyone right now!



I would love to have seen him in concert.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 18, 2021)

I may have some preferences, but I'd go to any concert anywhere to see anyone I'm so bored!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2021)

Jimi Hendrix

Janis Joplin

Aretha Franklin

Marvin Gaye

Ray Charles


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 18, 2021)

*Elvis of course but I doubt if I would have been able to handle it*
*Roy Orbison
Dean Martin*
*Johnny Mathis (I did see him 2x's and it was wonderful *


----------



## Pecos (Apr 18, 2021)

Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2021)

So, Soooo many... but here's just a few...

Marvin Gaye for sure

George Harrison

Carol King

James Taylor..

The Bee-Gees

Everly Brothers

The Mavericks

Randy Travis & Josh Turner....

The temptations


----------



## Gaer (Apr 18, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> He passed away in 1988.


No, AFTER this life is over, in our next place.

Pecos, You're here?  I was so worried about you!

Oh!  I forgot to say "The Platters".


----------



## Pecos (Apr 18, 2021)

Gaer said:


> No, AFTER this life is over, in our next place.
> 
> Pecos, You're here?  I was so worried about you!
> 
> Oh!  I forgot to say "The Platters".


Oh, I wouldn’t miss a thread like this which will probably lead to me downloading more music this evening.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 18, 2021)

Gaer said:


> No, AFTER this life is over, in our next place.
> 
> Pecos, You're here?  I was so worried about you!
> 
> Oh!  I forgot to say "The Platters".


Sorry, I missed your thought.  In a daze today.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 18, 2021)

Come to think about it, I always got more than my money’s worth every time I saw B. B. King.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 18, 2021)

Billie Holiday.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 18, 2021)

In my younger years, I enjoyed the Beatles, Elvis and Pink Floyd (still think PF is the best there ever was).  Anymore, I kind of prefer some of the more modern performers....Adele, Coldplay, Imagine Dragons, Muse, Lorde, and several others....so long as it isn't Rap/Hip Hop.  About once a year, one of the better performers/groups schedules a concert in Kansas City, and we go see them....IF we can get tickets.  The last concerts we attended  were Adele(2018) and Lorde(2019).  However, since this virus hit, I don't think any groups are holding live concerts anymore, and even their past performances, available for viewing on MTV, are only showing concerts from 2 or more years ago.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 18, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Roy Orbison


No question!!  Lots of close seconds, just one first.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 18, 2021)

Jimi Hendrix
Stevie Ray Vaughan
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Jim Croce
Dan Fogelberg
Ferrante & Teicher
Nirvana
The Doors

... and so many more


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 18, 2021)

The great Swedish opera tenor Jussi Björling


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 18, 2021)

I am now watching a Roy Orbison concert on YouTube and loving it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 18, 2021)

Merle Haggard. I saw him many years ago and would have loved seeing him one last time as well as many classic country stars.
A few years back he was in Atlantic City and I wish I had gone to see him.
I always like Dean Martin and would have loved to see him when he was part of the rat pack. I bet the Vegas show was fantastic.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 18, 2021)

I wouldn't have minded seeing Elvis perform live.


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

Godsmack
Jonathan Antoine
Lara Fabian
Pavarotti
Black sabbath
And so many more
​


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 18, 2021)

Tish said:


> Godsmack
> Jonathan Antoine
> Lara Fabian
> Pavarotti
> ...


I saw Black Sabbath when they were in Cleveland back in the 70s-it was a great concert!


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 18, 2021)

It may be a stretch to consider Jesus' The Sermon On The Mount as a "concert", but it would be my first choice.  With English subtitles of course...


----------



## Keesha (Apr 18, 2021)

Peter Gabriel
I read the question as ‘one concert.’


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 18, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Peter Gabriel
> I read the question as ‘one concert.’


It's okay to list as many concerts as you'd like.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 18, 2021)

Tish said:


> Godsmack
> Jonathan Antoine
> Lara Fabian
> Pavarotti
> ...


if you go see Godsmack swing by and pick me up will ya? *grins*


----------



## Dana (Apr 18, 2021)

Maria Callas (deceased) grand lady of the Opera singing Casta Diva because the recordings of today, do not do her justice.

Close your eyes and let the music of Bellini take over your soul !


----------



## Keesha (Apr 18, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> It's okay to list as many concerts as you'd like.


Thank you.


----------



## Chet (Apr 18, 2021)

Roy Orbison was Elvis's favorite singer.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 18, 2021)

*He is no longer performing, but would love to see Neil Diamond again.  Have seen him twice before.*


----------



## Devi (Apr 18, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I always like Dean Martin and would have loved to see him when he was part of the rat pack. I bet the Vegas show was fantastic.


I would have loved to see him as well ... and the whole rat pack too.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Apr 18, 2021)

I have attended many concerts but I regret never seeing Peter Gabriel, Prince, or The Clash live. 

For artists a little before my time, I would have enjoyed going to see The Doors , Hendrix, and Patsy Cline. 

Although I am not a huge jazz fan , I do like the live improv of jazz so would have loved to see Miles Davis and Charlie Parker with their ensembles.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Apr 18, 2021)

Aerosmith
Eddie Money
Billy Joel
Peter Gabriel
Bruce Springsteen
.,....and many more.


----------



## Irwin (Apr 18, 2021)

There are good videos of nearly all my favorite performers available on YouTube. The exception is the original Allman Brothers with Duane Allman. There are a few short videos, some of them are poorly shot (like showing the drummer's head when there's a guitar solo). I would have loved to have been at the Fillmore East during the recording of their live album.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 18, 2021)

2 Cellos


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 18, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Ray Charles


I had a chance to see Ray

Had

Damn


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 18, 2021)

The first name that entered my head is Cleo Laine. A truly remarkable voice.

Cleo Laine & John Williams - He was Beautiful (Cavatina) - YouTube


----------



## timoc (Apr 19, 2021)

For fear of being hung I won't say who I'd like to see in concert, but I would like to see a certain person come back once more on an old 'Music Hall' stage, where I'd be sat, waiting with my bowl of rotten tomatoes.  
Clue:    An old time comedian.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2021)

timoc said:


> For fear of being hung I won't say who I'd like to see in concert, but I would like to see a certain person come back once more on an old 'Music Hall' stage, where I'd be sat, waiting with my bowl of rotten tomatoes.
> Clue:    An old time comedian.


Nobody will hang you...lol..you can say whatever you please.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 19, 2021)

NY Philharmonic or Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Philharmonic.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 19, 2021)

Have not yet seen anyone here I would not want to see, a great and growing list.  Pavarotti would be something very special, as would Ray Charles, and a lot of the others.

Fun thread to follow.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Apr 19, 2021)

Allman Brothers
Tom Petty
Lyle Lovett and his Large Band
Joni Mitchell
Stevie Wonder


----------



## JimBob1952 (Apr 19, 2021)

In the semi-modern world:

Tedeschi Trucks Band
Avett Brothers
Dawes
Cake
Wilco
Ben Folds


----------



## Pepper (Apr 19, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I always like Dean Martin and would have loved to see him when he was part of the rat pack. I bet the Vegas show was fantastic.


It was!  I'm still laughing over a parody he did 50 years later!


----------



## Devi (Apr 19, 2021)

Another: Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> if you go see Godsmack swing by and pick me up will ya? *grins*


 Will do Marci.


----------



## Furryanimal (Apr 22, 2021)

The Beatles


----------



## Gaer (Apr 22, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I had a chance to see Ray
> 
> Had
> 
> Damn


Oh!  I saw Ray Charles too!
and I saw Little Richard but it was in a club.
I'dlike to go to a CCR concert!


----------



## Devi (Apr 22, 2021)

Gaer, I saw Ray Charles too, with the Raylettes. Loved it!


----------



## saltydog (Apr 22, 2021)

John, Paul, George, Ringo


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 22, 2021)

I have seen so many acts in concert, some more than once. One I haven't seen is Santana. I'd love to see him and his band but I got turned off the last couple of concerts I went to. One the sound system was terrible and the other the way they did the lighting was blinding. Plus unless you pay a whole lot of money you're sitting so far away from the stage that viewing concerts on You Tube is better. When you sit so far away from the state, they use T.V. screens anyway.


----------



## Remy (Apr 23, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm watching a Tom Petty concert on YouTube and would have liked to see him after watching his video plus I'd like to see just about anyone right now!


Oh wow, this is exactly who I was going to say when a read the title. I would have loved to see him live.

My next thought would be U2. I liked them before they were well known in the U.S.. But Bono has gone a a bit weird so I'd pass today.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 23, 2021)

Elvis Presley...one of the few artistes who sounded the same live as on a record.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2021)

Neil Young
Crosby Stills & Nash
John Denver
Peter Tosh
Bob Marley
Marvin Gaye


----------

